# Tasty Low Alcohol Beers



## Swinging Beef (19/6/08)

After a month of brewing only high gravity Belgian beers, I needed a change, and I recently brewed a 3% ABV 5 malt English Ale, very low in hops. Kind of in the style of a Real Ale.

It came out great, and is much enjoyed by everyone who wraps their laughing gear around a glass.

Why is it, then, that low alcohol beers in Australia are all painful to drink?

Is it because all (that I have seen) commercially produced low alcohol beers are in thePilsner style and it doesnt deal well with the lower alcohol?


----------



## drsmurto (19/6/08)

Its not that hard to make low alc brews that are 'ken tasty. AG of course. The big breweries are catering for the tastebuds of aussie swillers. Nuff said.

I have made Warrens Dark Mild a few times and it rocks.

Next on my list is Docs Yardglass session lite

To make these beers you mash high which wouldnt be suited to such a light, crisp style like pilsners IMO.


----------



## Screwtop (19/6/08)

Swinging Beef said:


> Why is it, then, that low alcohol beers in Australia are all painful to drink?



If in doubt, tick cost.


----------



## rich_lamb (19/6/08)

I'm finding it does take a bit more skill to produce a good low-alc beer, as you've got less room to move with attenuation, and with less malt you need to deilcately balance the carbonation and body.
That said, I'm doing english styles which are maltier: I don't know for sure if it's that the commercial beers are more of a lager style which would be even harder to get a malty flavour from. And they have a lighter body as they need to be "dry and refreshing".
Add to this the commercial beers have no hop flavour, as most punters don't like it, and what have you got left? Hens urine.

At the end of the day though, it always boils down to cheapness. "Can't make a silk purse out of a sows ear"...


----------



## RussTaylor (19/6/08)

English Standard certainly does lend itself well to being low alcohol. I've found mashing and hot and thick to be the best way to go for a good Standard Bitter.

Gage Roads make a mighty fine mid strength Pils.


----------



## Swinging Beef (19/6/08)

RussTaylor said:


> Gage Roads make a mighty fine mid strength Pils.


They do indeed, and the Little Creatures Rogers Beer is another.


----------



## Sammus (19/6/08)

The commercial ones probably use a heap of sugar in them too, which would make it taste even thinner.

I recently did the 'no short measure' from palmer/jamil brewing classic styles - turned out pretty awesome. My favourite commercial would have to be little creatures rogers.


----------



## SJW (19/6/08)

> Next on my list is Docs Yardglass session lite



This one is GOLD


----------



## quadbox (19/6/08)

Coopers mild's quite alright as lights go too


----------



## staggalee (19/6/08)

I`d dearly like to see someone`s extract recipe for a light, around 2.8%, if it`s ever been done?
Surely the right hops, steeping grain,malt etc must be able to be put together to produce something more than passable.

stagga.


----------



## SDJ (19/6/08)

staggalee said:


> I`d dearly like to see someone`s extract recipe for a light, around 2.8%, if it`s ever been done?
> Surely the right hops, steeping grain,malt etc must be able to be put together to produce something more than passable.
> 
> stagga.



+1 
I love my ag 5.3% English county bitter but.....so far this year I have not seen a full movie on telly coz I keep going to sleep and waking up at 2.am, the wife " suggested" I drink less  , I still dont know how to handle this :huh: think Ill have another beer and ponder her suggestion


----------



## Screwtop (19/6/08)

Swinging Beef said:


> They do indeed, and the Little Creatures Rogers Beer is another.




+1


----------



## Adric Hunter (19/6/08)

well, as far as kits go, adding that 1kg of dextrose to good ones doesn't do any thing to improve its flavour, all it does is kick up the alcohol, so in theory (although I havn't actually tried it myself) just a kit with no additives should work out to be 2.5-3% or so. And in theory the original flavour of the kit should be maintained (good or bad).


----------



## Swinging Beef (20/6/08)

Adric Hunter said:


> well, as far as kits go, adding that 1kg of dextrose to good ones doesn't do any thing to improve its flavour, all it does is kick up the alcohol, so in theory (although I havn't actually tried it myself) just a kit with no additives should work out to be 2.5-3% or so. And in theory the original flavour of the kit should be maintained (good or bad).


What an interesting idea.
I may give that a whirl later in the year when Im looking for a change.


----------



## barls (20/6/08)

here is my last attempt that ive tried so far the second version is still carbing up so i havent tried it yet
partial mild

Selected Style and BJCP Guidelines
11A-English Brown Ale-Mild

Minimum OG: 1.030 SG Maximum OG: 1.038 SG
Minimum FG: 1.008 SG Maximum FG: 1.013 SG
Minimum IBU: 10 IBU Maximum IBU: 25 IBU
Minimum Color: 12.0 SRM Maximum Color: 25.0 SRM


Recipe Overview
Wort Volume Before Boil: 5.00 l Wort Volume After Boil: 4.25 l
Volume Transferred: 4.25 l Water Added To Fermenter: 15.75 l
Volume At Pitching: 20.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 19.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.030 SG Expected OG: 1.038 SG
Expected FG: 1.010 SG Apparent Attenuation: 72.9 %
Expected ABV: 3.7 % Expected ABW: 2.9 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 24.0 IBU Expected Color (using Morey): 17.9 SRM
BU:GU ratio: 0.63 Approx Color:	
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 % 
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC 


Fermentables
Ingredient Amount % MCU When
Australian Crystal 140 0.500 kg 19.2 % 15.4 In Mash/Steeped
choc chit 0.200 kg 7.7 % 19.2 In Mash/Steeped
Extract - Light Liquid Malt Extract 1.700 kg 65.4 % 2.4 End Of Boil
Extract - Light Dried Malt Extract 0.200 kg 7.7 % 0.3 End Of Boil


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
German Northern Brewer 8.0 % 19 g 24.0 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
US Cluster 7.5 % 25 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops Dry-Hopped
DCL S-04-SafAle English Ale
note the liquid extract was a can of bitter i think but you could use almost anything


----------



## bingggo (22/11/16)

I know this is an old thread, but I was searching for more low alcohol beer recipes, and thought I may as well drop this one in here. Got good reviews from a range of friends. Great hop aroma, bitterness and refreshing lightness: http://store.coopers.com.au/recipes/index/view/id/3/


----------



## Rod (22/11/16)

barls said:


> here is my last attempt that ive tried so far the second version is still carbing up so i havent tried it yet
> partial mild
> 
> Selected Style and BJCP Guidelines
> ...


I am not seeing this is your recipe


----------



## damoninja (22/11/16)

Talk about raising the dead



Rod said:


> I am not seeing this is your recipe





barls said:


> Extract - Light Liquid Malt Extract 1.700 kg 65.4 % 2.4 End Of Boil
> 
> note the liquid extract was a can of bitter i think but you could use almost anything


----------



## Rod (22/11/16)

I was looking for a can of bitter , but happy to use the light liquid malt extract

however I tend to substitute 80% of the liquid malt extract bill with dry malt extract , which I buy in bulk

I make stove top brews mainly


----------



## nosco (22/11/16)

Any one have a copy/link to Warrens Just a Trickle Dark Ale? The original link is down.

Edit: found it

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/204-just-a-trickle-dark-mild/

Is it really that hard to up date the Recipe data base? Just askin.


----------



## damoninja (22/11/16)

Rod said:


> I was looking for a can of bitter , but happy to use the light liquid malt extract
> 
> however I tend to substitute 80% of the liquid malt extract bill with dry malt extract , which I buy in bulk
> 
> I make stove top brews mainly


Fermentable wise that will be fine but you'll want a couple of IBUs from the kit, coopers draught or something will do.


----------



## Rod (23/11/16)

worth a try

like my beer to have a good hop level


----------



## Rod (23/11/16)

with the

German Northern Brewer 8.0 % 19 g 24.0 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
US Cluster 7.5 % 25 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops Dry-Hopped

and a lower alcohol level should be OK


----------



## salty dog (27/11/16)

I'm a novice brewer but below is an example of a low alcohol commercial beer that my Dad, (former professional brewer) found the most interesting beer at a craft beer night we went to at The Oak Barrel in Sydney. We were both a bit dubious before we tried it. Hard to replicate the aging in Chardonnay barrels but the Berlinner Weisse style, (with or without watermelon) might be an interesting style for people trying to make low alcohol beer. It's unusually sour & refreshing - especially good for hot weather & might get fellow beer enthusiasts talking.

Once I have a few more notches on my belt with more standard styles/processes, I intend on giving it a go.

If anyone brews one, be sure to let us know how it goes.

http://feralbrewing.com.au/secure/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/WATERMELON_DECAL_BOTTLE.jpg


----------



## pat_00 (6/12/16)

Berliner Weiise is hugely popular on this forum, there are many threads. I haven't made one yet but plan to soon.


----------

